# Puppy 16 weeks and almost 40 pounds?



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

My puppy is 16 weeks and almsot 40 pounds. Is this Normal? 
Hes got aery solid appearance and doesnt have a goofy cute puppy look. 
What would some of you experts say hes going to be as an adult? I have a friend with a male whos about a week older than mine and isnt nearly as big and solid looking.
Thanks Guys ,just curious =)


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My male was 37 lbs at 16 weeks, and I think he is pretty average.

He is 15 months now and about 77lbs, I expect him to top out around 85-90lbs at the MOST.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Depending on when their growth spurts hit its not unusual to see 10 lbs a month for the first 3-8 months. I remember using that as a good rule of thumb on if my pup was growing correctly. He was in the 50s at 6 months and 60s at 7 or 8, so it slows down eventually but 40 lbs at 4 months isn't out of the norm.

Best guess for full size would be the parents, more likely the sire rather than dam. But GSD pups grow at random intervals so its hard to tell which one will weigh what at full grown. I'd guess that yours will be more on the heavy side 80+ lbs but even that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

at 4 months old my girl Piper was 41lbs


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

**** be 4 months old on the 24th so I'll weigh him and see where he's at.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a female, so they are smaller, she's not even 5 months and 45 lbs. They grow like mad in the first few months, she was putting on about 10 lbs a month for the last 3 months. It's crazy how fast they grow!

Now I can't wait for her to be all grown up so I can accessorize her with a nice collar or two!


----------

